# road tar



## naycrx (May 21, 2008)

hi,

i have a yellow tt, we ploished it the other day and noticed it had lots of little black specs on it, i used the autoglym, tar and glue remover which removed alot of it all over the car (it kind of melted it) , but when i came to do the bonnet, i couldnt shift it it looks like road tar, but its proper hard on there, you can just scrape it of with you nail!

whats the best way to go about removing it? didnt know weather to buy meguires clay bar kit?

thanks nathan


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The clay kit works wonders and should do a good job of removing the tar but it might need a more extensive clean.

If the tar remover isnt shifting it, it might be specs of black paint or something similar.

Wash the car well and then roughly dry it.

Clay the car with the supplied detailer as lube.

Another wash and a good dry.

Then a good cleanser will prep the paint ready for polishing / waxing. The swissol cleanser takes a lot to beat and another forum member has had a good result with dodo lime prime.

Polish if required to remove swirls.

Wax with wax of choice.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I personally wouldn't waste clay in simply removing tar spots, nor would I waste cash in buying a dedicated tar remover.

Simply use white spirit. IT WON'T harm your paint unless your car's been been painted with Dulux...trust me!

Quick, easy and cheap. Wipe on, wipe off, wash, polish and wax as needed 

Dave


----------



## naycrx (May 21, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice, in what order should i polish the car? is the stage 3 meguires kit any good? i also have asome diamond glaze to apply to the car? i imagine this is done at the end of the whole process?

thanks nathan


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

naycrx said:


> ok thanks for the advice, in what order should i polish the car? is the stage 3 meguires kit any good? i also have asome diamond glaze to apply to the car? i imagine this is done at the end of the whole process?
> 
> thanks nathan


Nothing too "wrong" with the Megs 3 stage kit - hard work but will produce nice results and with a coat of sealant on top you should get some added depth and extra durability to the finish... I've no experience of the diamond glaze you intend using, but give it a go!

While I said earlier I wouldn't waste clay to specifically remove tar, it wouldn't be a bad idea to get some clay before you get stuck in with the Megs. The end result is only as good as the preperation - and claying is an essential part of preparing :wink:

Still use the white spirit tip I mentioned...if your car has a fair amount of tar deposits, it will soon render the clay unusable; little point in wasting it.

So wash and rinse, white spirit to remove tar, clay, wash and then into your Megs paint prep.

Dave


----------

